# Huge Feeder



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey i made a video of my P's eating a huge feeder awhile back.
I just never got around to posting it..

So here it is, hopefully it works!
Feeding Video


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

great video, nice touch on the slow motion when going for the kill. Only thing i can suggest is feed something they can finish. keep on filming bro
















btw: your reds look excellent


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

good video work

id use something a bit smaller though myself, kill it fast you

know.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

k so i dont kno how to watch videos off that site,? whats this premium download they keep talkin about


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

I liked this video very much. There was that something. Waiting piranhas at the start and slow motions. Next time something littlebit smaller


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

thanks for the comments guys..
Yes i would normally feed something alot smaller but when i saw that feeder at the store i could not resist!


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Pyri said:


> I liked this video very much. There was that something. Waiting piranhas at the start and slow motions. Next time something littlebit smaller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't work it out either


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

yeah the slow mo was cool

nice vid man


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

i liked the vid


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Great video man!!! I think your P's may have a little pitbull in em. Id like to see another vid this time with a 5 or 6 incher.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

nice vid mate , did they finish the rest of it of did you have to remove from the tank ?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

thanks everyone for the kind words..
No they did not finish it..they ate a bit more untill it was halfway eaten, then i had to remove it.

I'd like to make more vids in the future but i have an oscar now. no more P's..
So we will see how things go, they are really small right now


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

nice video i would have done the same. when was the last time they ate before the the massive goldfish?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I cant really remember off the top of my head since it was awhile ago...
but I think they didn't eat for atleast 3 days maybe


----------

